# Game Chat



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

A place for Gamers  to post any chat or photos of anything at all


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> A place for Gamers to post any chat or photos of anything at all



First I gotta figure out how to upload web pictures to here... (grin)


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

I hope we're up and running normally soon...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

The only thing so far that irritates me on this format which didn't happen on the previous forums is that the games don't flow quickly. We have to wait a minimum of 15 seconds before replying to each game, or 90 seconds before creating a topic!!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> The only thing so far that irritates me on this format which didn't happen on the previous forums is that the games don't flow quickly. We have to wait a minimum of 15 seconds before replying to each game, or 90 seconds before creating a topic!!



Yeah, that's not cool... I know a site where you have to wait a minute, Don't go there very often...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Yeah, that's not cool... I know a site where you have to wait a minute, Don't go there very often...


 Yep it really stops the flow of the games


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

I've put the Colour Pictures Games in photography. 

Admin may move them to Games, but  if not then you'll all know where to find them ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Remember you can turn off the ''watch'' notification at the top of each thread page if you don't want constant notifications of every post!!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2019)

Thanks hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

You're welcome @peramangkelder 

BTW for those who don't know, if you want to send anyone a notification that you've named them in the thread, just post the @ sign before their full name.... @  holly dolly (with no space )... and it will highlight in blue

@hollydolly


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

So the way I have been posting the pictures, Is saving them to my hard drive and then uploading them... Make sense?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, @mike4lorie  but also you can simply right click on any photo on the web (copy image) and post directly on here


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok, that is even easier, thank you @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

You're most welcome


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Testing colors above ...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Maybe this thread should have a 'sticky' so it doesn't get lost ...  ???


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Maybe this thread should have a 'sticky' so it doesn't get lost ...  ???


 That's a very good idea @Bonnie


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Yes, good idea, sticky things can be OK.. *


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

... just playing around ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> View attachment 71382 ... just playing around ...


 how did ya do that?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

I had that on my computer system so it let me insert it. .... can't do external stuff though.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

@Matrix @SeaBreeze ..could we possibly have this Chat thread as a sticky in the games section please...


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

This thread already made it's way to the end of the games ... where's the super glue? ..

There are 10-12 games yet from the old board that haven't made their way here yet ...  maybe the original posters will repost them. 
I've got a few more new ones to add,   but will hold off for now.


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*It's remembering them,.. but it could happen..*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Sparky,  I  printed out all the games pages a couple weeks ago and saved them.   I think someone else said they did too. 
But, just thought I would wait and see if they appear here.  ???

We do have most of the popular games here  now,  and did it so *Fast!!!     *


----------



## Sparky (Jun 30, 2019)

*Ah, that's because we're all so amazingly brilliant. 

I wasn't sure if I should let the Original Poster restart their own games, but as I wasn't sure who they were, I took a chance anyway. 
*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

You did Good!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Sparky said:


> *Ah, that's because we're all so amazingly brilliant.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should let the Original Poster restart their own games, but as I wasn't sure who they were, I took a chance anyway. *


  me too ...


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2019)

Help!  Guess the Quotation has disappeared!  Has anybody seen it?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Only see Title - Tune  - Food.     Did you put it on here today?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Help!  Guess the Quotation has disappeared!  Has anybody seen it?


 NO , it's gone. WE need to start a new one... I left it for someone else, because I started the new ''Title'' and  ''Tune'' threads...


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

just use the attached files on the bottom left of the post , it takes you to your pictures or comic or what ever you have on your picture albums..


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

oh yes!  ..  Just waiting until we can bring url links here from the web.  That isn't working right now.


----------



## tinytn (Jun 30, 2019)

*i recall a lot of Word games that had words. like , words that end with  ic..ISM, or F ..words ,ETC.. m words etc.. not seen any of those games on here yet. Game of emotions..Feelings , etc.  homonyms .. etc.. Bonnie or Sparky,  if you know the games then add them if there is a repeat you could have matrix delete the game?. does it really matter who's games they are,?  i had a few games but i don;t recall them but if some one adds it. .i have no problem with it..*


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Ok


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 30, 2019)

Sparky  has started one with Moods,  Emotions, etc.  (on page 3 at the moment)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 1, 2019)

my girl to chat about


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 1, 2019)

Something nice about this new  board  ... when you go to reply to a thread, if someone is there ahead of you with a reply, it  will tell  you.  
We won't be double posting like before.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 71471my girl to chat about


Nice picture Ruthanne, I hope everything's OK with your Girl..


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Something nice about this new  board  ... when you go to reply to a thread, if someone is there ahead of you with a reply, it  will tell  you.
> We won't be double posting like before.


*Yes, that's a very useful thingy whatsit.  I've always considered Xenforo forum software to be the best.  *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*Hate to have a negative here..., as i truly love this new Xenforo Forum.. but i do not like the previous players name in the way of when you click on a game, , seems i aways click on the previous player,... anyone else do that? guess just me ?, i need to learn to not keep doing it. *


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)

I really don't know what you mean Tiny.   That has not happened to me.  ..sorry.


----------



## Sparky (Jul 2, 2019)

*I'm not sure either but, I think... Tiny's accidently clicking on the posters name, on the right hand side, rather than the time link above it that takes you to the last post.

I always click on the last page of the Game Title,.. that takes you to the top of the page,...  I like know what's been going on.... *


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

I do that too Sparky...always try and click on the last page....


----------



## tinytn (Jul 2, 2019)

*No its not the last page, ,,its all the way to the right of any game i choose, in order to play the game i have to click on it.. but just seems like i hit (the last person who played the game)  all the time *instead* of the time it shows they played !!!.... and all the their info comes up. would be nice if they could put that on the top so we could click on the game.. 
Its when i choose a game i want to play.. and was wondering if anyone else does it too,??
i see the last person that played the game.. at the far right.. ,, and i think maybe just out of habit, but i click on the Previous players name by mistake.then their avatar shows up !  
i think its a habit from the old forum. . .ya think?  i will try to work on it. ,, here is an example below.. .
Hope i made myself clear as to what im doing all the time ,,by not carefully clicking to play a game.. , i guess i just need to train my eyes better to not do it !! 
would be nice tho, if they could just reverse it !!!! put the time they played last.! and then click on it to play the game, guess im the only one that does it..LOL leave it to me..*

23 minutes ago
 hollydolly


----------



## Sparky (Jul 3, 2019)

*Tiny, to avoid that problem try clicking on the last page number of the Game Title, on the left hand side.
It takes you to the top of that page and you can see the previous posts.*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 3, 2019)

@Sparky   .... another game  forgotten .. your  8-3-8 word game  ..  I know too many people don't play it, but I think it's fun!


----------



## Sparky (Jul 4, 2019)

*Ah yes, the deed is done*, @Bonnie*... let's see what happens... *


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2019)

*Thanks Sparky but im training myself to just click on the word  "TODAY"   or the time the post was made ..*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks @Sparky


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Hey...
I've started a few new games, hope nobody is upset about that, have many more to share if that is ok...
Have a GREAT day Everyone...


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)

Nothing to do with the games,  but  just a word to  watch out for the "strange" people that sign on to the board with agendas.   There has been a rash of trolls lately  on the board,   and they are having fun  at others expense.     So watch out for that activity.   * And don't feed the trolls!*
They haven't bothered us in the games  - *YET  *


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Nothing to do with the games,  but  just a word to  watch out for the "strange" people that sign on to the board with agendas.   There has been a rash of trolls lately  on the board,   and they are having fun  at others expense.     So watch out for that activity.   * And don't feed the trolls!*
> They haven't bothered us in the games  - *YET  *


 Absolutely... but it does make one wonder where they're all coming from?


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 23, 2019)

@hollydolly ... I went to look at that last thread, but I guess Matrix removed it.   ... Whoever it was that called him out in the thread said they were all on some website  for wackos.   No website was mentioned.   

The next  new member  who has an ax to grind with their  husband/wife/doctor/grandchildren, etc., look out!   These trolls  have a pattern.
They seem to sign in,  but  not really want any friendly exchange with people here.   They all want a 'pity party'  audience for all the troubles in their bizarre  lives.   ......  must be how their goofy message board goes.   
Each one trying to outdo the next one as far as how bad their life is...  Lovely.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2019)

Yes, that sounds about right..


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 15, 2019)

I'm beginning to think some of them make things up.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2019)

Has Matrix been around today?   .. We seem to have a problem poster again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Trolls?  I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Nothing to do with the games,  but  just a word to  watch out for the "strange" people that sign on to the board with agendas.   There has been a rash of trolls lately  on the board,   and they are having fun  at others expense.     So watch out for that activity.   * And don't feed the trolls!*
> They haven't bothered us in the games  - *YET  *


Thanks for the tip@Bonnie


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

Reviving the game chat thread!  So what's to chat about now?  Just watching game shows this morning on the Game Show Network.  They are a lot of fun to watch.  Anyone watch them?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't really watch Game shows, but I do love Quiz shows, so I watch 2 every evening... Eggheads, and Pointless !!..and once a week when they're on I watch University Challenge and Mastermind.. dunno if you get any of those in the USA..


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 21, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Reviving the game chat thread!  So what's to chat about now?  Just watching game shows this morning on the Game Show Network.  They are a lot of fun to watch.  Anyone watch them?



I don't get the Game Show network, but do watch old game shows on My20 ...  Match Game,  Card Sharks. etc.  ... funny, how times (people)  have changed!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Morning...
Added some more games, hope nobody minds...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @hollydolly ... I went to look at that last thread, but I guess Matrix removed it.   ... Whoever it was that called him out in the thread said they were all on some website  for wackos.   No website was mentioned.
> 
> The next  new member  who has an ax to grind with their  husband/wife/doctor/grandchildren, etc., look out!   These trolls  have a pattern.
> They seem to sign in,  but  not really want any friendly exchange with people here.   They all want a 'pity party'  audience for all the troubles in their bizarre  lives.   ......  must be how their goofy message board goes.
> Each one trying to outdo the next one as far as how bad their life is...  Lovely.




.... another SPOOFER  was on the board  yesterday ...  can hardly wait for the next arrival ..

Guess it takes a little while to think of a good tale to tell.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> .... another SPOOFER  was on the board  yesterday ...  can hardly wait for the next arrival ..
> 
> Guess it takes a little while to think of a good tale to tell.


 you mean the pregnant  Tale?..I saw that...


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> you mean the pregnant  Tale?..I saw that...



Yup!


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Shud've known hollydolly had set up this thread when I asked is there a Game Chat thread here. Mind if I join.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Shud've known hollydolly had set up this thread when I asked is there a Game Chat thread here. Mind if I join.


* you are very welcome.... of course you can join.*..


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi Kris!


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi Rosie. You a gamer too. Not seen you over on Brain Teasers.


----------



## tinytn (Feb 16, 2020)

Good Idea to put the Game chat here, Holly ...But always wondered  if it would be allowed.. So kudo's to you for putting one here,,
Trolls rarely bother the Games but are notorious for going into the forums just to be noticed ,, I guess.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Hi Rosie. You a gamer too. Not seen you over on Brain Teasers.


 oh blimey , you over promoting  your brain teaser game again... ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

@Pinky. Was wondering why you had to drive your daughter home. Doesn't she drive?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Hi Rosie. You a gamer too. Not seen you over on Brain Teasers.


I don't really play. I like to look at beautiful pictures and post them. It's eye-candy for me. Nice to see ya.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I don't really play. I like to look at beautiful pictures and post them. It's eye-candy for me. Nice to see ya.


I find posting pics here is fiddly. Most forums just a matter of copy and paste.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Why the sad smilie Rose. I can understand it a month ago when my country was burning. It is now Autumn (Fall) in my home town of Sydney and we are finally past our devastating summer. Do you wanna see a graphic of the area of my state that was destroyed by the firestorms?
@RadishRose


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Why the sad smilie Rose. I can understand it a month ago when my country was burning. It is now Autumn (Fall) in my home town of Sydney and we are finally past our devastating summer. Do you wanna see a graphic of the area of my state that was destroyed by the firestorms?
> @RadishRose


No thanks Kris... I've been following your fires just like ours. The devastation is heartbreaking. I don't need to see more.


----------



## Millyd (May 13, 2021)

@Tish I hope your not effected by the mouse plague that’s devastating parts of NSW

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-05-11/farmers-step-up-battle-as-mice-plague-worsens/100130198
I’ve seen them in plague form however not as bad as they appear to be in NSW right now
On Ch 9 morning news it showed a man who has traps in his bathroom ,he’s catching dozens in just one room.
I’m only separated from NSW by a river ( Mildura) so hope the stinking Vermin don’t make it this far down it would devastate the citrus market / growing industry in the area


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

Hi Milly,
We are fine here in Goulburn, no mice as yet, it sure is scary to see them that bad.
I pray you do not get them your way.
My daughter lives on the outskirts of Tamworth and she has had some mice but has been able to control them.


----------



## hollydolly (May 17, 2021)

Millyd said:


> @Tish I hope your not effected by the mouse plague that’s devastating parts of NSW
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2021-05-11/farmers-step-up-battle-as-mice-plague-worsens/100130198
> I’ve seen them in plague form however not as bad as they appear to be in NSW right now
> ...


OMG.......as if everyone hasn't had enough by now with C-19 and it's loss of people and jobs.. then this plague comes along...







Do they know how this happened.. Milly ?


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

I believe it's because the 10-year drought has broken and that as well as the Bushfires we had, have switched the mice into breading.
All we can hope for is a population explosion that should take care of it.
I am totally amazed that our snake population has not gone into breeding overdrive.


----------



## chic (May 18, 2021)

That's terrible. I can't even look. We're supposed to get a once in every 17 years plague of crickets this summer.  At least our mask mandate is ending so I'll be able to hide out in stores like normal folks again. I couldn't handle  all that insect life.


----------



## Millyd (May 20, 2021)

Tish said:


> I believe it's because the 10-year drought has broken and that as well as the Bushfires we had, have switched the mice into breading.
> All we can hope for is a population explosion that should take care of it.
> I am totally amazed that our snake population has not gone into breeding overdrive.


@Tish explained it well  @hollydolly
Seen on the Evening news just now , they are on the move towards Dubbo , let hope they don’t effect the huge open range zoo and the animals there, the mice contaminate anything not stored in mouse proof containers ,can you just imagine how much hay alone a open range zoo stores for their animals
https://taronga.org.au/dubbo-zoo/animals

I believe a very cold snap can kill the mice off , farmers and everyone effected are trying their best to eliminate the pests there is only so much anyone can do


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2021)

I get the heebies if one mouse gets in the barn or the shed... I'd need professional mental  help if I saw that many mice...


----------



## JustBonee (May 25, 2021)

About the Games  ....

FYI  ...    If there is any doubt about what the rules are in any game in here,  just go to the very first post in that  thread,   and it will  tell you how to play that particular game.


----------

